# Tx audio por laser y RX con un LDR (mono)



## Electronicko (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola amigos, hace un par de tiempo atras, vi un circuito simple que permite transmitir audio con un puntero laser, y recibirlo con un LDR (foto resistencia)

pero no encuentro el esquematico

la idea segun recuerdo era basicamente algo así:
Un mp3 o personal, se conecta el plug de audio se pelan los cables, se conectan al puntero laser por medio de un transistor, luego se posiciona un LDR al otro extremo de la habitación de manera tal que el haz luminoso incida sobre éste, el LDR se conecta a un pequeño transformador alimentado con una FTE. CD y se conecta un parlante pequeño para poder escuchar el audio transmitido.

Si alguien tiene alguna información, la página, o el esquemático por favor le agradecería lo posteara para poder materializar esta idea que debo entregar en la U el ramo de Teoría de comunicaciones.

Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 17, 2007)

En este tema se planteo ese proyecto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/transmisor-laser-sonido-10547/

Saludos.


----------



## cesartm (Ene 3, 2009)

Checa este video: YouTube - Make a Simple Laser Communicator


----------

